
Liquidation Preference: Your Equity Could Be Worth Millions–Or Nothing (2018) - kenneth
https://angel.co/blog/liquidation-preference-your-equity-could-be-worth-millions-or-nothing?2018
======
fatnoah
Very informative. I'm 3 for 3 on startups (2 exits and one still going for 15
years after the seed round) and have netted a small, long term capital loss
for all of my equity, which was close to 1% in one case.

